# No-ip help



## guro (Jan 15, 2009)

I installed noip app from the ports but when i ping my no-ip name doesnt seem to work.Can anyone help me set up this?


----------



## guro (Jan 16, 2009)

First i run the noip2 program and then i take some info with the following:
# noip2 -S
1 noip2 process active.

Process 20415, started as /usr/home/nikos/noip2, (version 2.1.7)
Using configuration from /usr/local/etc/no-ip2.conf
Last IP Address set 0.0.0.0
Account blabla@yahoo.gr
configured for:
	host  blabla.no-ip.org
Updating every 30 minutes via /dev/re0 with NAT enabled.

as u can see the last IP it gets is 0.0.0.0
Why is that?Do i have to port forward or modify any files inside the FreeBSD?


----------



## cajunman4life (Jan 17, 2009)

It says "Last IP Address set"... So I'm guessing either:

1) You've never run the no-ip client on this system before
2) You never had an IP set for your no-ip hostname

Either way, try it out now:

dig <your no-ip address>


----------



## guro (Jan 18, 2009)

when i execute the command 'dig <my-no-ip>' i get:
; <<>> DiG 9.4.2-P2 <<>> mynoip.no-ip.org
;; global options:  printcmd
;; Got answer:
;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 17217
;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 1, AUTHORITY: 4, ADDITIONAL: 2

;; QUESTION SECTION:
;mynoip.no-ip.org.		IN	A

;; ANSWER SECTION:
mynoip.no-ip.org.	60	IN	A	85.74.3.234

;; AUTHORITY SECTION:
no-ip.org.		1	IN	NS	nf3.no-ip.com.
no-ip.org.		1	IN	NS	nf4.no-ip.com.
no-ip.org.		1	IN	NS	nf1.no-ip.com.
no-ip.org.		1	IN	NS	nf2.no-ip.com.

;; ADDITIONAL SECTION:
nf4.no-ip.com.		85639	IN	A	69.65.5.122
nf1.no-ip.com.		84567	IN	A	204.16.252.8

;; Query time: 157 msec
;; SERVER: 192.168.0.1#53(192.168.0.1)
;; WHEN: Sun Jan 18 20:42:36 2009
;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 166

but my WAN ip is not 85.74.3.234 as i can see in http://www.ip-address.com.
Also when i ping myip.no-ip.org i get the packets with 0% loss.
So, what all this output from dig means?
Also when i run noip2 command again i get Last IP address get 0.0.0.0
I have set up the my no-ip account with windows XP and i have used it for a long time now. But i think in FreBSD i cant configure it to work properly. Consider that i have a router that is assigned the LAN ip 192.168.0.1, a desktop that is assigned the LAN ip 192.168.0.2 and the laptop-FreeBSD that is assigned the LAN ip 192.168.0.3.


----------



## guro (Jan 20, 2009)

It worked! I had misconfigure the router!


----------

